

Show HN: Jump consistent hash in Go - Spiritus
https://github.com/renstrom/go-jump-consistent-hash

======
AYBABTME
There are many such implementations.
[https://godoc.org/?q=jump+hash](https://godoc.org/?q=jump+hash)

~~~
Spiritus
It's a rather simple algorithm to implement.

